# My monster. =P



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry but that's how I kinda think of him as. He IS a 20 lb cat! (I can't seem to make my dad understand 1 handful, grrr) This is our Siamese, persian, mix/mutt cat. His name is Zorro.

Simi "DON'T EAT ME!"
Zorro "Who are YOU?"









Me "Zorro, now be nice to the kitten."
Zorro "Traitor."


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

he is gorgeous!  
I'd hazard a guess there is quite a bit of birman in him ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure is a monster cat - pretty though


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

:ROFL: 

That's WAY too funny!!! LOL!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

:ROFL: 

He's a very CUTE, no I mean EVIL kitty.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Reminds me of one of my cats named Felix. He's a hoss and is all black. LOL He's the biggest baby!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice cat..... :greengrin:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! He's a sweet heart, he just doesn't like the kitten. lol If I could get all that extra weight off of him, he'd be even more gorgeous I'd bet. :wink:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

He's nice looking!


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

I have your cats long lost twin! LOL Ours is named Mickey and he too weighs over 20 pounds. I rescued him from someone who was just going to drop him off and then later I found out he's worth quite a bit of money. My son saw the pics of your cat and thought it was ours LOL. My camera flash makes him look a lot lighter than he really is. He has 2 blue eyes too which are hard to see.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:ROFL: They do look alike! I'm pretty sure Zorro is more fat though. lol (not that it's going to last much longer, my kitten has been "exercising" him)


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

:ROFL: Mine's too fat and lazy to exercise. He growls at anything that tries to play. I swear he's going to start barking one of these days. He'd rather eat the dog food than his cat food. I feed high performance dog food so that's why he's so fat LOL.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hehe, Zorro doesn't do it willingly, my kitten has ALL of her claws! Zorro is declawed in the front, so can't put up as much of a fight. :wink: I'll have to get some better pictures of him and groom him up. (no matter how much he hates it!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they do look alike...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

your cat looks like the breed called Rag doll .. they have blue eyes and look similar to a birman. Beautiful cats!!


----------

